# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Great Hamburgers in Norman (The Garage)

## triumphrider74

I discovered The Garage during NMF4 and we went there last Sunday to get hamburgers.  I was blown away.  They have really good hamburgers, fries, sweet potato fries, and a good selection of beers, including Coop F5 IPA!  

This opens discussion of the best burgers in Norman.  My short list includes The Garage now and: 

Sooner Dairy Lunch
The Service Station
Brother's
Coach's

Who am I missing?

----------


## kevinpate

The Diner (on Main, east of Peters)
Braum's at Porter/Robinson (slower than I like, but their dbl or triple bacon cheeseburger is quite good)
Ozzie's (at the airport)
Van's (on N Porter and north of Main) (I don't order burgers there, preferring their Q, but some friends swear by these burgers)

----------


## Soonerman

O Connells make a good Bacon Cheese Burger.

----------


## kevinpate

> O Connells make a good Bacon Cheese Burger.


I wouldn't ever visit the CC location while the original remained open, and I haven't been in since the original closed.  Perhaps I've mourned long enough and it's time to embrace this incarnation.

----------


## Questor

The Garage?  Where is this place at?  I Googled it and see that it is on Main but I can't place it.

----------


## MsDarkstar

The Garage?  is this the same place as The Service Station?

----------


## Spartan

> I discovered The Garage during NMF4 and we went there last Sunday to get hamburgers.  I was blown away.  They have really good hamburgers, fries, sweet potato fries, and a good selection of beers, including Coop F5 IPA!  
> 
> This opens discussion of the best burgers in Norman.  My short list includes The Garage now and: 
> 
> Sooner Dairy Lunch
> The Service Station
> Brother's
> Coach's
> 
> Who am I missing?


Yes on Brother's and yes on the Service Station. Brother's is one of my favorite places in Norman that most people don't go to.

Not so much on Coach's. I always wondered how the one in downtown stayed in business because it was never particularly busy. Same goes for the new one on S. Walker and the old one at the Ballpark. They get business from big groups and that's truly it.

As for O'Connels, I am also still mourning the original location. I just liked the generally more laid-back atmosphere at the original, as opposed to the new one in CC which has more of a yuppie feel to it.

----------


## triumphrider74

> The Garage?  Where is this place at?  I Googled it and see that it is on Main but I can't place it.


It on the 300 block of main, a couple of doors east of the Pink Elephant Cafe (North side).

----------


## triumphrider74

> The Garage?  is this the same place as The Service Station?


Not the same as The Service Station.  

Funny fact:  My dad worked at the service station in the 1940's when it was a literal full service gas station.

----------


## positano

I've had several of their burgers and haven't been that impressed. Onion burger was probably the best. I haven't tried the tacos yet, but hear they are worth a try.  It's not that the burgers are bad, just not great. I actually think of this place more as a pretty good bar that has burgers rather than vice versa.

----------


## triumphrider74

> I've had several of their burgers and haven't been that impressed. Onion burger was probably the best. I haven't tried the tacos yet, but hear they are worth a try.  It's not that the burgers are bad, just not great. I actually think of this place more as a pretty good bar that has burgers rather than vice versa.


 :Banned2:

----------


## mattjank

Went Friday. Siricha Blue Cheese Burger and sweet potato fries were good. Garlic Parmesan fries were excellent. Kiddos liked the PB&J and nachos. Will definitely be back.

----------


## badfish77

fish tacos were ok  at best, if you like breaded fish out of a boxed abnormally shaped. pearls in my opionon still has the best fish tacos.

----------


## Jersey Boss

New cooks with mixed quality, sparodic service,  place needs some more time to get it right. I don't care for the concept of ordering like one does at a fast food eatery(stand in line to order from one of two people), pour your own drink, and find your own table. With a set up like that one should tip like they do at Carl's Jr.

----------


## davido

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davenno...n/photostream/

----------


## kevinpate

Was back in Garage today to meet a dear friend for lunch and some catch-up.  Was a tad famished so I loaded up a dbl buffalo burger with bacon and extra swiss, an order of garlic and parm fries and a diet soda (somewhat pointless consider the other calories, but it's about the only soda I permit myself.  First time I topped 16.50 for a burger and fries outside of a large airport.  Have to admit, it did sorta made me rethink the 12 or so for a dbl patty, fries and drink at 5G.  However, once I rethought it, in my opinion overall  flavor, staffing and ambiance all easily go to Garage, and do so at a level that justifies the higher price.  

Great food and even better company to visit with ...  a danged nice way to spend my time today.


on edit: my smaller appetite friend had a single patty turkey burger and a soda and that tab was under 6 w/ tax.  Not bad at all.

----------


## positano

They really have hit their stride.  Food has been much better than I experienced during the early months.  With the opening in Edmond, looks like this place will have some legs.

----------


## general

The Garage, Five Guys, The Mont. Cheddar's ain't bad either. I love burgers with onion straws.

----------


## badfish77

I have to agree that the food at the garage has improved greatly. They are opening two more locations here soon.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

mcnellies, especially on Wednesday.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> mcnellies, especially on Wednesday.


that is the day that i wouldn't order a hamburger at mcnellies

----------


## Bob Loblaw

Love The Garage!  The Egg-O-Nater on a Bison patty is freaking awesome!

----------

